
The American Press Is Destroying Itself - lando2319
https://taibbi.substack.com/p/the-news-media-is-destroying-itself
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23509195](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23509195),
which ended up being the larger thread.

